# Is ginger safe?



## TortObsession (May 1, 2017)

I ordered a few organic plants for my tortoise enclosures off of Etsy. I received two free ginger cuttings with my order. Tortoise Table says that wild ginger is toxic, but I can't find anything about just regular medicinal ginger. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## JoesMum (May 1, 2017)

Ginger is "do not feed" on The Tortoise Table Plant Database
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=804#.WQeMZv_TXo4


----------



## TortObsession (May 1, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Ginger is "do not feed" on The Tortoise Table Plant Database
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=804#.WQeMZv_TXo4


That's wild ginger though, and it even says not to confuse it with the type of ginger that I have, but it doesn't say whether medicinal ginger is safe to feed or not.


----------



## JoesMum (May 1, 2017)

Ah - wild ginger is Asarum europaeum

Medicinal ginger is a completely different plant family - Zingiber officinale

Not helpful for deciding if it's safe. I'd err on the side of caution and not feed unless others know otherwise. There's plenty of other edible plants to choose from after all


----------



## TortObsession (May 1, 2017)

Thanks! I definitely don't plan on trying to plant it unless someone can tell me that it's safe.


----------

